# Is ntpdate only synchronize with domainname server

## jufeng

# ntpdate 218.59.75.203

 6 Sep 10:38:41 ntpdate[5015]: no server suitable for synchronization found

# ntpdate 0.asia.pool.ntp.org

 6 Sep 10:39:00 ntpdate[5016]: adjust time server 203.181.37.152 offset 0.079104 sec

#

Is ntpdate only synchronize with domainname server

----------

## wuzzerd

I synchronizes with a time server.

218.59.75.203 is an address on the on  Shandong Provincial Network in Beijing.  It apparently has no time server.

203.181.37.152 is one of the addresses returned by 0.asia.pool.ntp.org.

```
#dig 0.asia.pool.ntp.org 
```

 lists eight different addresses.  All of them are name servers since that is what ntp.org does.

----------

## jufeng

 *wuzzerd wrote:*   

> I synchronizes with a time server.
> 
> 218.59.75.203 is an address on the on  Shandong Provincial Network in Beijing.  It apparently has no time server.
> 
> 203.181.37.152 is one of the addresses returned by 0.asia.pool.ntp.org.
> ...

 

Thank you very much.

I understood.

Thank you again.

Do you know this problem https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41827.

----------

## snIP3r

 *jufeng wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> Do you know this problem https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41827.

 

what problem do you exactly mean?? the last post from george?? if so, in my config i also have no opts. ntpd is started as root.

```

# /etc/conf.d/ntpd

# Options to pass to the ntpd process

# Most people should leave this line alone ...

# however, if you know what you're doing, feel free to tweak

NTPD_OPTS=""

```

i have installed 4.2.4_p0 on an amd machine.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## jufeng

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> what problem do you exactly mean?? the last post from george?? if so, in my config i also have no opts. ntpd is started as root.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, I mean the last post from george. If I add NTPD_OPTS="-u ntp:ntp -s" in /etc/conf.d/ntpd, ntpd can't be start.

Anyone here have the same problem as george?

And anyone here know this error:

# /etc/init.d/ntpd start

 * Starting ntpd ...                                                     [ ok ]

# ntpq -p

ntpq: read: Connection refused

/etc/ntp.conf:

server          pool.ntp.org

logfile         /var/log/ntpd.log

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

Thank you kindly.Last edited by jufeng on Thu Sep 06, 2007 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

look at the postings above:

```

...

error messages:

# /etc/init.d/ntpd start

 * Starting ntpd ...

/usr/sbin/ntpd: invalid option -- u

usage: ntpd [-dSs] [-f file]

 * Failed to start ntpd  

...

```

the -u option is no longer valid. so u only can add -s to your NTPD_OPTS.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## jufeng

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> look at the postings above:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

#man ntpd

       -u string, --user=string

              Run as userid (or userid:groupid).

              Specify  a  user, and optionally a group, to switch to.  This option is only

              available if the OS supports to run the server without full root privileges.

              Currently,  this  option is supported under NetBSD (configure with --enable-

              clockctl ) and Linux (configure with --enable-linuxcaps ).

There is no invalid info?

If -u is invalid, do you know how to run on droproot?

thank you.

----------

## snIP3r

hi jufeng!

please check these links:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTP

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-162583.html

and this older link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-343403.html

this might help you...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## jufeng

Hi snIP3r

I find where's the problem.

In Geoge's setup: net-misc/ntp-4.2.4-r1  USE="caps openntpd ssl -debug -ipv6 -parse-clocks(-selinux)

There is oponntpd in use flags, so the ntpd is openntpd's ntpd not ntp's ntpd.

In openntpd there is no -u option and the config file should be ntpd.conf not ntp.conf.

Openntpd will spawn a process using ntp:ntp user.

So now I just use openntpd, comparing with ntp there are many advantages.

Thank you kindly.

----------

## snIP3r

 *jufeng wrote:*   

> Hi snIP3r
> 
> I find where's the problem.
> 
> In Geoge's setup: net-misc/ntp-4.2.4-r1  USE="caps openntpd ssl -debug -ipv6 -parse-clocks(-selinux)
> ...

 

nop, you're welcome!

i use ntp's ntpd but had a vew errors last time. next time i get an error again i will use openntp's ntpd  :Wink: 

greets

snIP3r

----------

